# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  مشکل در نصب NetBeans

## flamingo

سلام
میبخشید دوستان من NetBeans رو از سایت www.irandev.co.uk دانلود کردم
که اسمش هست: NetBeans IDE 6.8 Windows ولی وقتی دانلود کردم دیدم یه فایل
معمولیه که با هیچی باز نمیشه و خودم با winrar بازش کردم که توش یه سری
پوشه مثل com,data,org,META-INF بود.حالا میتونم ازتون طریقه نصب رو بپرسم؟
یا یه لینک برای آموزش نصب بهم بدید؟
یا نه کلا اشتباهی دانلود کردم؟
ممنون از شما

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

مطمئنيد نسخه ويندوز رو دانلود كرديد؟
اين فايل، يه فايل جاوا هستش و بايد JRE 1.6 رو نصب كنين تا باز بشه.

----------


## flamingo

بله برای ویندوز هستش ولی نمیدونم چرا پسوند exe. نداره؟؟
پسوندش ml-windows. هست.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

من تاحالا همچين پسوندي نديدم.
فكر كنم درست نگاه نكردين.
از Folder Option تيك Hide extensions ... رو بردارين تا پسوند واقعي رو كه همون jar هستش ببينين.

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام 
دوست عزیز شما فایل رو درست دانلود کردید ولی بعضی مواقع به دلیل مسائل مختلف,
پسوند exe. در حین دانلود بلوکه میشه و  از اسم فایل حذف میشه و فایل دیگه دارای این پسوند نیست و از حالت اجرایی خارج میشه,حالا راه حل چیه؟
همون کاری که دوست عزیز آقای bahman_akbarzadeh فرمودند رو انجام بده
که در این حالت اسم فایل کامل تر میشه و باید خودت پسوند exe. رو به اسم فایل
اضافه کنی که دوباره فایل به حالت اجرایی در بیاد.
با تشکر

----------


## rezaramzi

سلام دوستان - من می خوام نت بینز رو روی ویندوز 7 نصب کنم ولی وقتی نصب می کنم یه پروژه php کمی خوام ایجاد کنم نمی دونم چرا آپشن هاشو نشون نمیده

----------

